
Show HN: ADTK – new Python library for time series anomaly detection - roycoding
https://github.com/arundo/adtk
======
roycoding
My team deals with lots of time series data and in particular we are faced
with anomaly detection problems on time series. To help us deal with that more
efficiently, we built a toolkit in Python, ADTK, to quickly and easily test
out different anomaly detection models and data flows.

ADTK has an API that allows you to easily combine a large number of anomaly
detection models ("detectors"), data transformers, and ensembling steps
("aggregators") into serial or parallel data flows ("pipelines" and
"pipenets"). It can also be easily extended.

We've just recently released ADTK under an open source license (MPL). We'd
love to have people try it out, make contributions, and ask any questions.

ADTK is pip installable and the documentation and examples are linked in the
readme on Github.

Most of the credit goes to Tailai Wen, who led this effort.

~~~
ytz
What are some use cases for time series anomaly detection?

~~~
tailaiw
Real-time alerting and monitor system, for both physical equipment (e.g.
[https://www.arundo.com/thejourney/equipment-monitoring-
alarm...](https://www.arundo.com/thejourney/equipment-monitoring-alarm-
fatigue-ai)) and human behaviors (e.g. [https://eng.uber.com/anomaly-
detection/](https://eng.uber.com/anomaly-detection/))

------
tailaiw
Here is a blog article I wrote introducing the package.
[https://www.arundo.com/arundo_tech_blog/adtk-open-source-
tim...](https://www.arundo.com/arundo_tech_blog/adtk-open-source-time-series-
anomaly-detection-in-python)

------
binalpatel
This is awesome, thanks for sharing. It feels like this could be useful for
detecting data quality issues in things like daily ETL, I'll have to give it a
try.

------
ttul
Thanks. This is really comprehensive and well documented.

